# My Other Tivo listed in "Now Playing"?



## designr (Nov 16, 2002)

Hi All,

An odd issue here.

I Zippered both my DVR40 (6.2a) and my HR10-250. Recently my HR10-250 (6.3b) started rebooting 2 or 3 times a night, especially when recording 2 shows and watching a third. Even a Clear and Delete Everything didn't help - it just screwed up my static IP number. DVR Upgrade recommended the 6.3e upgrade so I wiped the drive and ran the latest Zipper using a new InstantCake (6.3e).

All seems good for now, but it's only been one night. However I somehow ended up with my DVR40 shortname listed in the Now Playing List on my HR10-250 

I turned on Enable Home Network Applications but later turned it off.

Any ideas?


----------



## designr (Nov 16, 2002)

Anybody?....

It's not like it's broken or anything. It's just buggin' me.

tia.


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

It's completely normal. Side effects from HMO/HME tivoapp patches. See it on my box every day.


----------



## designr (Nov 16, 2002)

Da Goon said:


> It's completely normal. Side effects from HMO/HME tivoapp patches. See it on my box every day.


Thanks. I turned on HMO/HME but then turned it off and expected the listing to disappear.


----------

